# Views für verschiedenen Bildschirmgroeßen



## Generic1 (2. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, eine Android App zu entwickeln: 
Meine Oberfläche schaut z.B. so aus: 

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<LinearLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    androidrientation="vertical"
    android:layout_width="fill_parent"
    android:layout_height="fill_parent"
    >
<TextView  
    android:layout_width="fill_parent" 
    android:layout_height="wrap_content" 
    android:text="@string/hello"
    />
 <Button 	    	
   android:layout_width="wrap_content"
   android:layout_height="wrap_content"
   android:layout_weight="1"
   android:text="@string/introbuttonexittext"
   androidnClick="onClickExitApplication"/>
</LinearLayout>
[/XML]

Bei einem kleinen Bildschirm wird der Button z.B.: ganz untern plaziert, bei einem größeren Handy ist der Button irgendwo in der Mitte.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie kann ich es machen, dass die View auf jedem Bildschirm gleich aussieht? 
lg


----------



## Generic1 (3. Dez 2010)

Weiß da jemand was dazu, mach ich das mit den Layouts oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit. Vor allem was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, es gibt ja 3 Ordner für images (klein, mittel groß) - nur wie mach ich das, damit bei einem größeren Display die großen Grafiken verwendet werden?
lg


----------



## mjdv (7. Dez 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das alles in der Dokumentation bei Android Developers steht

Declaring Layout | Android Developers


----------

